# Midi drums for cover songs



## duffbeer33

Is anyone aware of websites or tools to download midi drum loops for cover songs for free or cheap? For instance, if I wanted to cover some Killswitch Engage or Chevelle songs, would those drum maps be available anywhere? Having the midi is nice to be able to customize the drum tone with EZDrummer or whatever. I know I could program them myself, but it would take quite a while...


----------



## I play music

duffbeer33 said:


> Is anyone aware of websites or tools to download midi drum loops for cover songs for free or cheap? For instance, if I wanted to cover some Killswitch Engage or Chevelle songs, would those drum maps be available anywhere? Having the midi is nice to be able to customize the drum tone with EZDrummer or whatever. I know I could program them myself, but it would take quite a while...


You could download a guitar pro file from somewhere like Ultimate Guitar that includes drums and export them to MIDI.


----------



## bostjan

If the song is the least bit obscure, you are going to be SOL.

But if you just google search for MIDI files for more popular songs, you can almost always find a Russian site with the appropriate links to download. Just be super careful about malware, and triple check the drum patterns to make sure that they are at least somewhat accurate. The, you can delete all but the drum tracks, if you wish, and go from there.

Back around ~2011 or so, I made several covers this way, and then posted them on youtube. Some of them have since been taken down. I don't think there were any of them that didn't need rework on the drums, though, to warn you in advance.

If you are looking for something 100% accurate right out of the box, and the song has any sort of complexity at all to the drums, then I highly doubt that there would be a way other than to do it yourself. :/


----------



## bostjan

Fourth double post of the day, already.


----------



## Winspear

Guitar Pro is standard procedure, almost all tabs have drums these days


----------

